# Looking for some seat clamps and/or parts



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)

Need them complete or parts, can be not-so-pretty, but the teeth need to be in good condition, better than these:


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jan 19, 2016)

Wish someone would start making these again  slide rail seat clamps are hard to find .
I have three redone seats and none of them have the proper clamps .
good luck with your search


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks, I'm still looking for these


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 12, 2016)

Still looking for these, whole or parts


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2016)

still need a few of these


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)

bring it up, still on the hunt


----------



## buickmike (Aug 21, 2016)

What size rail ?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)

buickmike said:


> What size rail ?




5/8", thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 30, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2017)

still looking


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2017)

I'LL CHECK MY PARTS BOX!


----------



## burrolalb (May 12, 2017)

I think i got something like that ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (May 14, 2017)

These are the parts 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Thanks @burrolalb but those are a lil different than what I need


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 6, 2017)

still looking


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 6, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Need them complete or parts, can be not-so-pretty, but the teeth need to be in good condition, better than these:
> 
> View attachment 266577
> 
> View attachment 266578



Howdy! This is off a 1940 Schwinn, It looks a little different but is 5/8". I'll take it apart for you if you think it might work.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 7, 2017)

@sprocket man Tom had an entire box of them at Memory Lane.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 7, 2017)

Tthats why nobody has them Tom has them all


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 31, 2017)

Bump! Still need a few of these


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

bump for expanded search.
looking for these mesinger clamps.
1930s sliding thru 1950s thru-the-rail.
gotta have good teeth
many thanks
scott


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 9, 2020)

I have this one you can have $48 shipped


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> I have this one you can have $48 shippedView attachment 1315822
> 
> View attachment 1315823



thanks, i appreciate it, but not what i'm looking for.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> bump for expanded search.
> looking for these mesinger clamps.
> 1930s sliding thru 1950s thru-the-rail.
> gotta have good teeth
> ...



bump


----------

